# Cheap .45 acp ammo



## njno157 (Mar 1, 2010)

Where can i find cheap .45 acp ammo and .45 acp hollow point ammo... The reg ammo is to blow off rounds and the hp is for home defense??


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome from SE Texas.

Cheap .45 ammo.... :anim_lol: :anim_lol:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

njno157 said:


> Where can i find cheap .45 acp ammo and .45 acp hollow point ammo..


I don't know it this is an oxymoron or paradox, hell, maybe neither. Either way, there is no such thing as cheap .45 ammo unless you get VERY lucky and buy it from an individual. Reloading isn't even cheap for .45 just less expensive.



njno157 said:


> The reg ammo is to blow off rounds and the hp is for home defense??


Correct. FMJ for paper and JHP for the bad guys.


----------



## njno157 (Mar 1, 2010)

Okay how about cheaper then $.50 a round?


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

hmmm...range ammo

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...00101&cm_ite=0003706214248a&_requestid=154922

Wolf steel case is pretty cheap also (.30 to .40/rnd), when you can find it in stock....just remember, you get what you pay for.

For defensive use, I wouldn't worry much about price. If it saves your life (or someone else) it would become the most priceless ammo ever.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

njno157 said:


> Where can i find cheap .45 acp ammo and .45 acp hollow point ammo... The reg ammo is to blow off rounds and the hp is for home defense??


Is that a trick question?
380, 40SW 45ACP etc all hi in cost, even the cheap range ammo is around 20 to 25 for 50 rounds. The only thing you are gong to find in a questionably reasonable price is 9mm and 22lr.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

you can try here

http://www.wideners.com/itemview.cfm?dir=18|829|842


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

WWB(Winchester White Box) at Walmart for $34 per 100. That's as cheap as I have found. It is hit or miss at Walmarts though. When they get some in stock, I grab atleast 500 rounds at a time.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Try here http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/browse/browse.aspx?c=95&s=931 good prices and if you join the club you get more discounts. Aguillo if you by 10 boxes I think it comes out to under 20.00 shipped if you join the club, and that is even including the club membership


----------



## Poink88 (Feb 11, 2010)

I was at Walmart today and saw some .45 Federal ammo for about $16.50/50 box.

I also saw some .45 self defense JHP ammo for $22.00/50 box IIRC (can't remember the brand). I know I was wishing they had similar SD ammo in 9mm.


----------



## Hunter08 (Feb 3, 2010)

I also found some the Federal at Walmart for $16.50 for 50 rounds.. Bought all 5 boxes they had... It is just a crap shoot what you can find and where.


----------



## kymauser (Jun 19, 2009)

I just got back from Wally World and couldn't see any .45, but the cheapest they had here (out of stock) was Blazer steel case for 14.99.


----------



## slave2theaxe (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been getting my target rounds (.40 cal) lately at Walmart...Box of Federal - 50 rds for just under $14. Last time I was in there they had some .45 as well for a tad bit more.

If your local Wally World sells ammo, I'd start there.

Now for defensive rounds I'll actually go to the gun store for the good stuff.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

I buy WW Whitebox at my local gunstore for $16/50 and $30 / hundred. Remington ammo for $14/50 and their store brand "remanufactured" for $11 / 50.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Georgia Arms makes good ammo in both FMJ and JHP, and they are a bit cheaper than most. Their promptness in shipping your order is hit or miss, though.

However, my last order of 10mm arrived within 5 days, so either they are improving, or the 10mm is such a slow seller that they had plenty in stock.


----------



## sethw2 (Aug 27, 2011)

try

www.ammunitiondepot.com

good prices and easy to use site...


----------



## Grinder (Sep 20, 2010)

Hunter08 said:


> I also found some the Federal at Walmart for $16.50 for 50 rounds.. Bought all 5 boxes they had... It is just a crap shoot what you can find and where.


I buy this type of round from Walmart as well for range shooting with my M&P. I have had no problems whatsoever.


----------

